# B Poodles



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would suggest you look at Lacy Lane Poodles since you're in Utah! Melanie had two white boys available last time I heard, and one of them is stunning and show quality. lacylanepoodles.com Breeder since 2001, AKC/UKC Champion Line Standard Poodle puppies in Heber Utah. Black, Blue, Red, and white puppies available. She does all health testing and shows in conformation and more. She is highly ethical and nice to work with. She loves hearing my millions of updates on Maizie  

The breeder you were asking about doesn't pass my test upon a quick glance. I didn't see anything about health testing, and she doesn't show in conformation, which is a personal requirement of mine. It looks like she truly loves her dogs and takes good care of them, and if you seriously consider her, make sure she does health testing!


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks a ton for your response! I’m actually only in Utah until April, so maybe I should change that! I’m actually not wanting to get the dog until after I go back to San Diego, because I’ll be done with school then!

But thank you for the heads up! I would totally cave if I was a tad weaker, such beautiful dogs!

She does mention health testing on the for sale page, but not specifics. I’ll ask her for sure!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had the same impression as zooeysmom. A letter of recommendation from a vet is not at all the same as verifiable health testing results.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

It is soooo hard to step back once you’ve found an available puppy. As the others state, health testing is very important. Tested dogs will be listed on the Orthopedic Foundation of America web site, searchable either by AKC number or name.

https://www.ofa.org/

OFA also lists the recommended health tests by breed. A spoo must have hips, eyes, and one other test in order to obtain a CHIC number.

Good luck with your search. This is time well invested to bring the perfect puppy home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good for you for being open to learning. If you're going to be in San Diego, I would look into Divine Poodles in Fallbrook and Noriko Poodles in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is a poodle from Divine Poodles/Denise Swanson who, coincidentally, we saw today at the dog park for the first time in a while! His name is Montana and he's owned by a trainer. As you can see, he is absolutely gorgeous and is extremely smart and sweet.


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh my goodness, he's gorgeous!
I'll look into divine poodles for sure, but I feel I owe Barbie at least the question of the health checks, but I definitely won't move forward if they don't have hips, eyes, and the other tests.

Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have any questions about the health testing results, you can post here and we'll help you interpret them.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Zooeysmom!! Oh my gosh!!! You live right by Montana? Did you meet Georgia too?!? She is Lunas sister!!! She was my heart puppy out of the litter before we ended up going with Luna. I love her so much. Dying over here that you actually met Montana - he is so adorable! He is an uncle to Georgia and Luna. Their dad is his half brother  And yes I would recommend Divine too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Zooeysmom!! Oh my gosh!!! You live right by Montana? Did you meet Georgia too?!? She is Lunas sister!!! She was my heart puppy out of the litter before we ended up going with Luna. I love her so much. Dying over here that you actually met Montana - he is so adorable! He is an uncle to Georgia and Luna. Their dad is his half brother  And yes I would recommend Divine too.


OMG, what a small world! Yes, I've known Montana since Maiz was a baby, and I saw Georgia for the first time today, but didn't actually meet her! OMG, she looks just like Luna! Wow, this is neat


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Also I live in Southern Utah and can recommend breeders around here if you decide to go with a poodle from Utah  My girl is the best dog in the world, we adore her. She has it all - the conformation and beauty along with the amazing temperament and she will eventually be a service dog for my son, after being a show dog


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

Maybe I will consider a Utah poodle 
Has that breeder placed service dogs before?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Zooeysmom, my head is exploding. That is so funny that you have known Montana and got to see Georgia! She is a little firecracker, I can't wait for you to meet her. Be sure to tell them next time you see them that you know me and Luna and that we send our love!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Zooeysmom, my head is exploding. That is so funny that you have known Montana and got to see Georgia! She is a little firecracker, I can't wait for you to meet her. Be sure to tell them next time you see them that you know me and Luna and that we send our love!


I sure will! I asked where the puppy came from and Lori said Utah and she thought the breeder's name was Erica.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

savannahi said:


> Maybe I will consider a Utah poodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savannahi I am not sure but she definitely does everything that a breeder who places service dogs should do. She breeds for temperament, health, and conformation. Hopefully she will have a litter soon, and the mom of the litter is actually a Divine puppy. She is sired by my puppy's mother's brother. (My puppy's uncle.) I don't know much about the father but he is black and a show dog. Erica is a very small scale breeder, sometimes one litter per year, sometimes none at all. She has shown and owner-handled some of her dogs to their Ch. The puppies are raised with her kids and tons of stimuli. She does health test. And she does temperament testing and takes the job of pairing the right puppy to the right home very seriously. I am lucky, she lives only 10 mins away from me, so I get to see her often and she helps so much with my puppy (she gives me handling advice and lessons, answers all questions I have, anytime! Etc.) Erica is awesome. Her website is munautpoodles.com if you want to check it out. I don't think she has posted about the possible upcoming litter yet as the pregnancy hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

A few pictures of my girl. She will be 8 months tomorrow.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Also sorry for derailing your thread off topic! I was just so excited to see that ZM knew the owners of Lunas sister! Haha. Such a crazy coincidence!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't see anything about genetic testing on B poodle web site - and that is a huge red flag. Another red flag is the statement that an unrestricted AKC registration will cost more.

I'd avoid this person.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, back on the OP's question I agree to proceed with real caution. It is hard to pass on a paws on the ground pup that could be yours a month from now, but rather than thinking about having a pup in four weeks, think about the next 14-15 years of health and happiness that you will want to be able to enjoy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The first thing to do when researching a breeder is check the OFA site for health testing. https://www.ofa.org/ You can search by breeder name. Choose Advanced. Choose Poodle. When I type my breeder's name, all the dogs he's bred for years show up. Cardiac, hips, eyes, thyroid, genetic diseases, all sorts of things pop up. When I typed in B Poodles I didn't find anything. None of the dogs have their AKC registered names on the website. I didn't see pedigrees either. I'd think twice.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

The bare mention of health testing on the whole website, along with no registered names (which makes it easy to check/verify testing on OFA) is a big red flag. The dogs look well cared for, but you need to aim higher than that. 

I would contact Mary Olund, PCA breeder referral on the west coast, for suggestions.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve said:


> The bare mention of health testing on the whole website, along with no registered names (which makes it easy to check/verify testing on OFA) is a big red flag. The dogs look well cared for, but you need to aim higher than that.
> 
> *I would contact Mary Olund, PCA breeder referral on the west coast, for suggestions*.



Great idea Verve. I agree.


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

Divine poodles might actually be my best bet. They’re only about 30 minutes from my home!

Thank you all so very much for your help! I’m so glad my friend recommended I check this forum out, it’s a life-saver!

I’d never want an irresponsibly bred poodle. My boy, a yorkie-poodle mix, is a rescue and has had health problems his whole life from irresponsible breeding. It’s turned me away from shelters and toward responsible breeders! I don’t want another dog of mine to suffer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad you found my suggestion helpful  Denise Swanson is a very conscientious breeder. 

I'm so sorry about your Yorkie/Poo suffering from health problems  Buying from a good breeder does not guarantee good health, but it does increase the odds. And it's the ethical thing to do if you're going to buy a dog (vs. adopting from shelter or rescue).


----------

